# Bunny is drooling and half his face is soaked!



## SamanthaYelof (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello everyone! My lovely bunny name Bunny (I let my little brother name him :rollseyes) has been to the vet a few times recently and is being treated for a URI. His symptoms cleared up after 10 days of antibiotics (chloramphenicol) and he seems fine but today I went to bring him out for play and his whole left side of his face was matted and he had a wet chin too.

He has been running, playing and eating. I had the vet check his teeth and she said they looked great, she took a look at the molars too. 

I tried to take a peek at his mouth and didnt find much but tons of slimy drool, no color or semll. He let me check his teeth and handle his face and didnt seem to be in any pain. 

He also seems to be chewing, not bruxing, just chewing with no grinding noise at all but hes doing it all the time. Hes 7 years old and ive never seen this please help

I plan on going to the vet again but im trying to decide i need yo fomd a new one that is mor thorough :/


----------



## Azerane (Nov 30, 2015)

How did the vet check the teeth? I believe for a proper teeth check they have to get a scope in or take an x-ray. There's got to be something wrong if you're seeing that much drool mat his face.


----------



## SamanthaYelof (Dec 2, 2015)

She definitely didnt scope him. Hes a really obedient bun and let her look into his mouth but she probably wasnt anle to see the cheek teeth. He doesnt seem to mind people touching his teeth or face so im not sure if that is the issue. However he also has one weepy eye


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 2, 2015)

You really cant see the back teeth with out a scope or xrays. Theres just too much mouth in the way regardless of how plesant the rabbit is.


----------



## Azerane (Dec 3, 2015)

Sounds like an x-ray is in order to see what's going on. Teeth problems often result in eye problems with rabbits and it's best to get it sorted sooner rather than later before it can get too much worse.


----------



## Baron (Dec 3, 2015)

The Baron recently went through a 24 hour flu. If this doesn't clear up it might be a cold. You can read my old post here.


----------



## SamanthaYelof (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey everyone I just wanted to give an update. I ditched my old vet and went for another one that was much more thorough. My bun has a mass right on his inside cheek, not sure what it is but its coming out on December 22nd. Ivet said she may need a biopsy but not sure. Hes on some medicines and pain killers as well as criticare to help replenish some weight he lost. Thank you for all the advice and please keep my bunny in your thoughts and send us some good vibes! <3


----------



## Azerane (Dec 11, 2015)

Best wishes for the healing process. Keep us updated when you get the mass removed. So glad you got a second opinion


----------



## SamanthaYelof (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey guys! Bun hates criticare and isnt eating as well my vet told me to feed him as much as I can because he needs to get close to 3 lbs for the surgery. Someone told me they gave their bunny organic oats when they were sick and needed extra calories. Can I sneek a little bit in his diet? I kmow oats and grains can be harsh on their digestive system so im nervous but he hates the criticare and I dont want to keep syringe feeding him


----------



## flemishwhite (Dec 12, 2015)

About syringe feeding...how I tricked Bunny into taking her medicine! For years before the need to give her medicine, she came to expect a slice of banana in the morning. A very unhappy bunn if there wasn't a banana slice to be had. 
She was given a prescription for Metacam, an anelgesic. 1 1/2 CC's a day. we'd cut a conical depression in her banana slice, fill it with the 1 1/2 cc of Metacam, and give it to her..effortlyless down the hatch. She got so that when we gave her the banana slice, she'd lick out the Metacam first because it has a sweet taste.


----------



## SamanthaYelof (Dec 13, 2015)

flemishwhite said:


> About syringe feeding...how I tricked Bunny into taking her medicine! For years before the need to give her medicine, she came to expect a slice of banana in the morning. A very unhappy bunn if there wasn't a banana slice to be had.
> She was given a prescription for Metacam, an anelgesic. 1 1/2 CC's a day. we'd cut a conical depression in her banana slice, fill it with the 1 1/2 cc of Metacam, and give it to her..effortlyless down the hatch. She got so that when we gave her the banana slice, she'd lick out the Metacam first because it has a sweet taste.



Brilliant! Bun is also on metacam, ill be giving this a shot!


----------



## 3bunmom (Dec 14, 2015)

Try canned pumpkin or fresh sweet potato. Very good for supplementing diet; a little oats are okay but if your rabbit has limit to eat complex carb could loosen bowel. Black oil sunflower seeds and other nuts are nutrient dense and good to feed in small amounts


----------



## flemishwhite (Dec 20, 2015)

Bunny had a somewhat similar symptom, but not exactly the same. But anyhow, just a FYI. Bunny had matted wet hair under one eye. She didn't seem to be uncomfortable. We took her to the vet. Apparently there's a duct that bleeds off eye moisture to the mouth. This duct became jammed and eye fluids could no longer drain off into the mouth, so the fluids spilled out onto her cheek fur. The vet said that he just needed to use a syringe to squirt saline solution into the duct to clear it. For a rabbit was easy to do painlessly because the rabbit's duct was large. For a cat, he said it'd require anesthesia.


----------



## LolatheGreat (Jan 9, 2016)

How's your bunny doing? My bunny is having the same problem:cry1:


----------

